# Need someone to talk to



## 16years (Aug 25, 2013)

I am going through a separation from my husband after being together for 16 years. He is my best friend and I love him and miss him so much. It was my decision to end things, he is my best friend but our sex life is what killed us. If I could live with him without the sexual part of the marriage I would be happy. But that's not fair to him so I left. We have 2 young daughters that are trying to cope through this, and due to circumstances they are with him. I am missing my family so much I worry every day that I made a bad mistake. But there is no going back. I need someone to talk to...anyone?????


----------



## peakguy (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi 16years. I am on the other side of the fence (see My Sad Story). I'm sorry you are going through this. I'm not sure if I agree that there is no going back. Have you thought about counseling? I'm probably the last person to give advice considering what I am going through, but I can tell you this group is awesome.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh hon, I'm so sorry. I agree with the above poster, there could still be hope. Did you guys see a sex therapist? Are you sure that one issue is insurmountable??


----------



## noas55 (Jun 25, 2013)

You broke off your marriage because she dislike sex with your spouse? You felt this was better for him than seeking counseling or even medical advise? You can go back if he will take you back.
If he will go back and sit down. Open honest communication will help heal the damage. It helped my marriage/separation.
Your husband will probably want you to seek help out of love and not just to fix the sex issues. You owe your spouse that much respect. My wife who left me discovered that as well. It was not a fair move if husband had no idea to your pain or if you did not talk to him. Love can conquer most problems if BOTH parties are aware, willing to work, and have patience.
Good luck and prayers to you and the family


----------

